# FTP-Server Probleme



## Torti (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo! 
Ich habe ein Problem. Heute wollte ich mal kucken was ich so auf die Reihe bekomme, aber es geht gar nix. Hab auch schon andere threats gelesen, hat mir aber nicht weiter geholfen.+

zu meinem problem:

ich will einen ftp-server auf meinem rechner laufen. meine config bis jetzt:

- Win XP HE  
- Router RP614 von Netgear(macht ip check mit dynDNS autom.)
- Serv-U als Server
-Port 21 freigeschaltet

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß Torsten


----------



## won_gak (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

was genau geht denn nicht? Ist der Server nicht zu erreichen?
Ist er lokal erreichbar?


----------



## Torti (19. Oktober 2003)

ich kann ihn zum beispiel über smartftp nicht erreichen. im moment ist er an

name: data.game-server.cc
benutzer : Olli
pass: 1234

kannst ja probireen, aber ich erreich ihn nicht.

und wie soll ich ihn lokal erreichen könnne?

über die 127.0.0.1?

 torszen

P.S:

Da kommt immer diese Meldung
" Resolving host name data.game-server.cc...
    Connecting to (data.game-server.cc) ->  IP: 217.233.173.188 PORT: 21
    Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
    Cannot login waiting to retry (30s)...
    Continue to login attempt 2...
    Connecting to (data.game-server.cc) ->  IP: 217.233.173.188 PORT: 21
    Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
    Cannot login waiting to retry (30s)...
    Continue to login attempt 3..."


----------



## won_gak (19. Oktober 2003)

Also ich habe eben mal mit telnet auf dein FTP zugegriffen.

Der Server ist erreichbar, Login geht. 

Wie hast du den Server konfguriert?


----------



## Torti (19. Oktober 2003)

Was willst du da genau wissen?
Ich kann dich sehen, wie du connencted bist. kann aber mit dem list befehl im moment gar nichts anfangen: 

ich hab ne file rein, kannste die sehen?


greetz


ps: wo bekomm ich telnet her?


----------



## won_gak (19. Oktober 2003)

hast du windows?

Dann mach einfach "command"

dann "telnet Adresse 21"

Über die Telnet Oberfläche schicke ich die Befehle, das Empfangen kann ich jetzt erstmal nicht machen. Ich test das grad nochmal.


----------



## won_gak (19. Oktober 2003)

So ich habe mal alles gecheckt.

Also für mich sieht alles wunderbar aus.


----------



## Torti (19. Oktober 2003)

hast du die file gesehen?
kann es sein das ich mich nichtr selber connecten kann weil ich mich selber hinter sem router suche oder so?

greetz torsten


----------



## won_gak (19. Oktober 2003)

Ja, das kann ein Problem sein. Wenn du über den Router raus ins Netz und zurück auf deinen Rechner mapst.

Probier mal dich mit 127.0.0.1 zu verbinden.


----------



## Torti (19. Oktober 2003)

jup geht. und wenn du auch connencten kannst dann passt das ja


----------

